# Espn News is reporting 3-way trade bet. NY/PHIL/S.A.



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

just heard this on Espn Radio and it just made me sick to my stomach...

Knicks get Keith van Horn

Sixers get Malik Rose

Spurs get Latrell Sprewell

I don't understand what the sixers get out of this...The spurs are the winners of this trade...Knicks end up with mr.SOFTEE ...this sucks.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

i don't think that is so bad for us

i liek it


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The PHANTOM</b>!
> just heard this on Espn Radio and it just made me sick to my stomach...
> 
> Knicks get Keith van Horn
> ...


Layden is a Utah guy, don't forget that. He is sold on the idea that Keith Van Horn will fulfill his potential on the right team (he's wrong, of course). Unbelievable that he traded Spree's two remaining years and marketability for Van Horn's three remaining years and UNmarketability, although at least he's a legit SF, Spree was a SG masquerading as a SF.

What the Sixers obviously get out of this deal is a reduction in payroll. They GET RID OF VAN HORN'S TERRIBLE CONTRACT. That's enough. Besides, Malik Rose probably starts at C for Philly. If they let D.C. walk--and, after this deal, I'm thinking that they will--who else starts at C for the Sixers? Samuel Dalembert? Efthimios Rentzias? Samuel Dalembert? Rose can play the pivot in the East. He's overpaid, too, but he's clearly not as overpaid as Van Horn. Great trade for Philly from a financial standpoint, I cannot believe that somebody bailed them out on Van Horn.

I see this as a pretty desperate move by San Antonio. It's possible that the Spurs would rather have Spree for two years than Rose for the next 5-6 years (he signed a LOOOOOOOONG extension last summer). If that's the case, maybe it makes a certain amount of sense. You also have to wonder what this means for Ginobili and Stephen Jackson. Will the Spurs have enough cap room to match a large offer from, say, Denver or Charlotte next summer for Ginobili (next summer's Gilbert Arenas, the Spurs can only match up to the MLE)? Are the Spurs going to ship off Stephen Jackson THIS summer in a sign-and-trade? The Lake Show brought in GP and The Mailman, while the Spurs brought in Sprewell and Nesterovic; the Lakers obviously blew San Antonio away this summer. San Antonio is also suddenly forced to sign a replacement backup PF/C suddenly, as Rose played a lot of minutes for this team down the stretch last year. Derrick Coleman may actually be a good fit in San Antonio; a two-year deal starting at around $3.0-$3.5 mil sounds about right to me.

Philly is the big winner from a short-term perspective, simply because they dumped Van Horn's contract. The Spurs may regret this move over the short term, but they'll be happy two years from now when Spree's contract is off the books and Rose is entering Year Four of a six- or seven-year deal. The Knicks are the big losers, of course, from both a short-term and a long-term perspective. Knicks fans will learn to hate Van Horn's guts by January; it'll be a long three years.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Knicks just want to make sure that no one forgets that they are the ruler of the bad contract, I suppose. This trade is good for both the Spurs and the Sixers, but not too hot for the Knicks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I feel sorry ...*

I feel sorry for KVH. If he thought the Philly fans were bad on him, geez, he might not survive NY. 

I'm so sorry to see you all lose Spree --- I like that guy.

You can only hope that KVH is going somewhere else.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

well us getting van kinda sucks but if you look at it spree is getting old and he is really starting to struggle due to the fact he is undersized and playing out of positon. I really like spree and would like to see him end his career on a good note and san an would be a good fit for him becuase he could move back to his natural spot and he will be playing along side tim duncan which will make stuff a heck of a lot eaiser for him. Van horn yeah people say he is soft but you know you will have him for all 82 because he stays heatlthy his is bigger and also younger than spree. If you look at it he put up better stats than spree last year you know keith will give you at least 18-7 every night. he might not be all that on D but that isent anything a little zone D couldent solve. Plus keith I think will want to come in and play harder to prove something, I also think he would benefit from a system where the ball isent always dominated by one player like it was in philly with AI and Nj when maurbury was there. The ones who are getting raped in this trade is philly they get malik rose now that sucks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaeMurda</b>!
> well us getting van kinda sucks but if you look at it spree is getting old and he is really starting to struggle due to the fact he is undersized and playing out of positon. I really like spree and would like to see him end his career on a good note and san an would be a good fit for him becuase he could move back to his natural spot and he will be playing along side tim duncan which will make stuff a heck of a lot eaiser for him. Van horn yeah people say he is soft but you know you will have him for all 82 because he stays heatlthy his is bigger and also younger than spree. If you look at it he put up better stats than spree last year you know keith will give you at least 18-7 every night. he might not be all that on D but that isent anything a little zone D couldent solve. Plus keith I think will want to come in and play harder to prove something, I also think he would benefit from a system where the ball isent always dominated by one player like it was in philly with AI and Nj when maurbury was there. The ones who are getting raped in this trade is philly they get malik rose now that sucks.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaeMurda</b>!
> well us getting van kinda sucks but if you look at it spree is getting old and he is really starting to struggle due to the fact he is undersized and playing out of positon. I really like spree and would like to see him end his career on a good note and san an would be a good fit for him becuase he could move back to his natural spot and he will be playing along side tim duncan which will make stuff a heck of a lot eaiser for him. Van horn yeah people say he is soft but you know you will have him for all 82 because he stays heatlthy his is bigger and also younger than spree. If you look at it he put up better stats than spree last year you know keith will give you at least 18-7 every night. he might not be all that on D but that isent anything a little zone D couldent solve. Plus keith I think will want to come in and play harder to prove something, I also think he would benefit from a system where the ball isent always dominated by one player like it was in philly with AI and Nj when maurbury was there. The ones who are getting raped in this trade is philly they get malik rose now that sucks.


An old struggling Spree will beat out a vanishing KVH anyday.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Damn it........

Why Van Horn??

Why couldn't the Knicks package Spree up with someone else and get an All-Star calibur foward? KVH is just blah...


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Spree averaged 1.38 steals per game and 4.5 assists last season. KVH averaged .85 steals per game and 1.3 assists last season. Spree is a multi dimensional player, KVH just shoots. The Knicks rely way to heavily on perimeter shooting, KVH only adds to that problem. Sprewell gives you a much better fast break and mid-range game.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Always count on the Knicks to bail out other teams on their garbage contracts. Howard Eisley, Antonio McDyess, and now Keith van Horn. I truly feel sorry for Knicks fans who have to put up with the worst-run team in the NBA (yes, worse than the Clippers).


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I haven't seen this trade verified anywhere on the internet.

I support trading Spree to a contender as he is slowing down and the Knicks aren't going to win anytime soon. But for Keith Van Horn? Come on. Van Horn isn't even that great of a shooter. He's just credited as a shooter because he does so little of anything else. He's a guy you have to wonder how he gets his stats because he sure doesn't seem to help his teams win much. Van Horn is not the answer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SWEET!

Sprewell and Carlesimo...reunited...I LOVE IT!:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also...Kobe isn't the only guy being charged with rape.

Malik Rose for Latrell Sprewell?!

That is some serious non-consensual sex right there!:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Espn News is reporting 3-way trade bet. NY/PHIL/S.A.*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Besides, Malik Rose probably starts at C for Philly.


Malik Rose is what...6'8"? And that's being generous.

He isn't a C, not even in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> SWEET!
> 
> Sprewell and Carlesimo...reunited...I LOVE IT!:laugh:


Let the choking commence. Honestly who really thinks these two will ever play on the same team. Furthermore Spreewell for Malik Rose? Only if by Malik Rose you meant Rasho Nestrovic and Manu Ginobili.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Well if you want overpaid, KVH is overpaid. I dont think he's that soft and when he gets hot he can be the business... but Spree at 6'4" will aways get more rebounds than his 6 inch taller counterpart.


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

*hey idiots*

hey guys, hate to burst your buble but the trade didnt go through and proabably never will.


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

Here is an article about the impending sprewell to spurs trade

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=1028630 

San Antonio Express-News 7/22/03 

Spurs negotiations:The Spurs continue to talk to free agents and 
reports of an impending Latrell Sprewell trade continue to make the 
rounds. 

Spurs GM R.C. Buford said Monday that he has talked to the agent 
for Los Angeles Lakers free agent Robert Horry. 

Talks also preceeding with free-agent Stephen Jackson. 

There were reports from New York that talk continues between the 
Knicks and Spurs regarding Sprewell. One league source insisted 
that the Knicks guard will land in San Antonio in the very near future


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

Here's an article from todays Daily News

Sprewell could land in San Antonio 



By FRANK ISOLA 
DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER 

Latrell Sprewell's days in New York appear to be numbered. 
The Knicks are trying to find a fourth team willing to be included in a complicated trade that would involve sending Sprewell to San Antonio and with the Knicks getting Keith Van Horn from Philadelphia, according to a person familiar with Scott Layden's thinking. 

Last week, there were reports that the Sixers would get Malik Rose from San Antonio but the Spurs have said they will not trade Rose, a backup power forward who also happens to be Tim Duncan's best friend on the team. It is unclear as to which club is the fourth team in the deal or whom the Sixers will get in the proposed trade. 

One Western Conference GM said yesterday the Knicks were close to trading Sprewell to the Spurs. However, a Knicks spokesman denied that a trade was imminent. 

Reached yesterday in at his home in Utah, Van Horn acknowledged being aware of the trade rumors but declined to comment. 

Layden, the Knicks' president and GM, yesterday was in Salt Lake City, where the Knicks' summer league team is participating in the Rocky Mountain Revue. He was unavailable for comment. 

Layden has tried to trade Sprewell since last summer and has turned down several deals, including a trade with Milwaukee that would have brought Glenn Robinson to Madison Square Garden. Robinson eventually was traded to Atlanta. 

Sprewell has two years remaining on his contract that will pay him $26 million. One of Sprewell's close friends said Sprewell maintains that he wants to finish his career in New York, but that Sprewell also believes there is a strong chance he will be traded. 

Sprewell is the team's most popular player but his relationship with management has been strained since April of 2002, when he failed to show up for a morning shootaround in Miami. Five months later, Sprewell arrived for training camp with a broken hand and was banished from the team for two weeks for failing to notify the club of his condition. He was also suspended for one exhibition game. 

Sprewell missed the first eight games of the 2002-03 season and the Knicks started the year 1-7. Overall, they were 37-45. 

On the last day of the season, during a press conference to announce Don Chaney's contract extension, several players were praised by Garden officials for their individual performances. However, Garden chairman James Dolan, Layden and Steve Mills, the president of Garden sports operations, all failed to mention Sprewell. 

And yet, Sprewell finished second on the team in scoring and steals and ranked third in assistants and fourth in rebounding. 

Many NBA scouts feel that if the Knicks swap Sprewell for Van Horn they will be sacrificing toughness for more scoring. The Knicks had no trouble scoring last season; they averaged 95.9 ppg., Their problem was stopping the other team from putting up an average of 97.2 ppg. 


___________

It's only a matter of time when 
*THE KNICKS GET HORN*y


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

horn should be able to come in and give us at least 19 and 10 we are the worst rebounding team in the leauge he was able to avergae 17pts 7.1 rebs on philly which is #16 in rebs so he should be able to get 10+ on the worst rebouding team in the leauge


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Malik Rose is a very good player...much better than the garbage-man role that he gers credit for. He's the type of player AI would love. How much do you think Iverson wants this trade? I heard various people say that Van Horne is the biggest headcase in all of basketball and after the playoffs he was questioning his worth not only as a basketball player but AS A PERSON. Scary.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree Rose is a good player, good enough to start. He's undersized but has more than enough skills, quickness and explosiveness to compensate. He's a smart player and a tough defender. Rose is definitely better than Kenny Thomas, also a useful player.

He'd help out AI in Philly.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Why are we talking like this trade already went through? It is probably true that Spree's days are numbered, and that we are doomed to have KVH running through the Garden, but this trade probably isnt the one the one thats gonna make all that happen, at least not w/o a 4th team. So before we get too involved in discussing whos getting shafted, and whos winning, lets wait until something official happens.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

i think the spurs should try to get Van Horn. Duncan and Van Horn together would be great. Duncan can certainly makes things easier for Van Horn to play plus tony parker could run the pick and roll with Van Horn.

A lineup of Nes, Duncan, KVH, Manu, Tony with bowen on the bench would really good.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

None of the people on here who reported what they heard said that it's just a discussion -- to those of us not viewing ESPNews, it sounded like it had gone through. That's my excuse, anyways


----------

